

Videos from the Future Programming Workshop 2014 - macmac
http://www.future-programming.org/program.html

======
macmac
Talk titles include:

“Dynamic Organisms in Céu”

“Shadershop”

“Lamdu - towards a next generation IDE”

“Two-way Dataflow”

“Moonchild”

“Traveling through Time and Code: Omniscient Debugging and Beyond”

“CodeHint: Dynamic and Interactive Synthesis for Modern IDEs”

“Genyris”

“Version Control Optimized for Teaching and Learning”

“Kaya: Declarative Reactive”

“Leisure overview”

“Virtual World Framework & OMeta: collaborative programming of distributed
objects with user defined languages”

